# Canola



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

My brother planted 25 acres of canola last fall, which is the time of year recommended for this area. Due to the severe winter we had, it mostly winter killed. I'm not so much interested in a canola crop, especially since it's tough to find an outlet to ship to in our state. What is anyone who may have some expertise with the crop opinion on experimenting? I'm thinking planting an acre or so to see if it will bloom this fall or late summer. The seed I have is for a fall planted variety - do you think being designed for long day blooming will cause it to not bloom during short day season of the year?


----------

